# man page incorrect for ftpusers? Won't allow class



## jostrowski (Dec 10, 2010)

I am trying to create different classes of ftp logins using the native ftpd that comes with FreeBSD 7.4 using the ftpusers (5) file (/etc/ftpusers). When I try to set a user in the file, it is denying access when I try to ftp in.

From the man page:


```
"The syntax of each line is:
           userglob[:groupglob][@host] [directive [class]]

...


          directive  If ``allow'' or ``yes'' the user is allowed access.  If
                      ``deny'' or ``no'', or directive is not given, the user
                      is denied access.
"
```


In my ftpusers file I have this entry:


```
ftpuser1   allow
```


But when I log in, ftpuser1 is denied access. If I omit the entry, I can log in.

Is this feature documented in the man page, but not supported, or am I misinterpreting it?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 10, 2010)

From ftpd(8):


> The ftpd utility authenticates users according to six rules.
> {snip}
> 2.   The login name must not appear in the file /etc/ftpusers.



The ftpusers(5) man page doesn't exist anymore on 8.x.


----------

